# Man takes a 950 jdj in ankle



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

https://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2017/07/10/graphic-photos-man-takes-950-jdj-ricochet-ankle/

Don't know how to do quotas from Android app

Man Takes .950 JDJ Ricochet to the Ankle

A man who recently attended a machine gun shoot went home with a very unfortunate injury.

According to sources, he was positioned some 200 - 300 yards away from the targets and backstop. While observing the shoot, he suddenly found himself in excruciating pain.

He looked down where the pain was coming from and discovered he'd been hit by a ricochet from a .950 JDJ. The round struck the man in the ankle with such force that it tore straight through his boot and broke his ankle bone.

He will likely be in a cast and crutches for some time after this freak injury, but if he were to have been hit on a more vital part of the body, it could have easily been fatal.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just for the sake of perspective, this is an unfired .950 JDJ round next to a 20oz bottle of root beer.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Just for the sake of perspective, this is an unfired .950 JDJ round next to a 20oz bottle of root beer.


Dam that's a big one.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

To show ignorance maybe, where is that used? I know I could look it up but it's not military that I know of.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Squirrel rifle


California squirrels.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Only 3 Rifles were ever made that will fire the JDJ 950 round.

Actually does kick like a mule....a big mule..:surrender:






Jim


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Holy Toledo, I want one.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

phideaux said:


> Only 3 Rifles were ever made that will fire the JDJ 950 round. Actually does kick like a mule....a big mule..:surrender:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have got to be s%$##@&g me....they actually fired that *thing* from a RIFLE? A rifle you put up to your SHOULDER? Yeah,I watched the video, and I still have trouble BELIEVING IT!!! Good googly moogly, and I thought my brother was insane with that 500 Weatherby Express he had a while back!! 2400gr bullet...240gr powder....That thing would kick my skinny azz into next week!! I think I'll stick with my MP II, or that Tikka .308 my brother says he has waiting on me!!!!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> https://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2017/07/10/graphic-photos-man-takes-950-jdj-ricochet-ankle/Don't know how to do quotas from Android app. Man Takes .950 JDJ Ricochet to the Ankle
> A man who recently attended a machine gun shoot went home with a very unfortunate injury. According to sources, he was positioned some 200 - 300 yards away from the targets and backstop. While observing the shoot, he suddenly found himself in excruciating pain. He looked down where the pain was coming from and discovered he'd been hit by a ricochet from a .950 JDJ. The round struck the man in the ankle with such force that it tore straight through his boot and broke his ankle bone. He will likely be in a cast and crutches for some time after this freak injury, but if he were to have been hit on a more vital part of the body, it could have easily been fatal.


He's lucky he even HAS an ankle to put in a cast!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is the rifle that shoots it.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> This is the rifle that shoots it.


This is not a rifle....it's a frickin' 24mm CANNON disguised as a rifle!! :hmmm:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I wonder how accurate it is at long distances?


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

If I was going to get large caliber it would be a .50 BMG. Little bit easier to get the rounds.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

By the way the 950 JDJ costs $80 per round. Almost a Benjamin every time you pull the trigger.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> By the way the 950 JDJ costs $80 per round. Almost a Benjamin every time you pull the trigger.


That does require an interesting thought process. Pay eighty dollars to have your shoulder smacked by a sledgehammer. I think I will pass. Phil's 45/70 is painful, This is plain suicidal. Masochists only need apply.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> By the way the 950 JDJ costs $80 per round. Almost a Benjamin every time you pull the trigger.


$80 a round?? And here my husband was just complaining about how many 223's I blew through at the range this weekend and how much they cost. I think he's just jealous because he didn't get to go....


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

That's an anti-anything round! Wow right in the ankle, talk about suck!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> $80 a round?? And here my husband was just complaining about how many 223's I blew through at the range this weekend and how much they cost. I think he's just jealous because he didn't get to go....


Ya and i thought my 7.62x39 was expensive. .....


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Wow. That'll ruin your whole day. Surprised he didnt lose his foot.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Well it's official. This posting made it on Twitter. Lol.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Well it's official. This posting made it on Twitter. Lol.


Oh jeeeez, they'll have us on Fakebook before the day is over!!!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Oh jeeeez, they'll have us on Fakebook before the day is over!!!


Did you just give them a idea? Lol


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Twitter? How did that happen?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> Twitter? How did that happen?


I'm on Twitter and subscribe to Prepaird Society. And I seen today who ever has P.C. on Twitter put the original web site up.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

It ain't a rifle

It is a 24mm cannon.


----------

